# Courier Service Feedback



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

Hi guys, which is the most vfm courier service here, I want to send a mobo, a proccy and some rams, I've used blue dart but its very costly, anything a bit cheaper? For mobos?

Answer the poll.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*

thanks for this. much needed poll tkin.


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*

Then answer please, I think this should help all shippers and buyers here. I've used blue dart, but its too costly for sub 5k items.


----------



## Tenida (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*

Blue Dart for me.Its quite fast in shipping.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*



tkin said:


> Then answer please, I think this should help all shippers and buyers here. I've used blue dart, but its too costly for sub 5k items.



actually i want to know the answer myself


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*



Tenida said:


> Blue Dart for me.Its quite fast in shipping.


Its very costly, 700/- for 2kgs, thats 25% of my mobo cost. Fastest/safest no doubt.


----------



## narendra4u (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*



tkin said:


> Its very costly, 700/- for 2kgs, thats 25% of my mobo cost. Fastest/safest no doubt.



blue dart is fastest but costly

DTDC is fast and reasonable


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*

Voted for DTDC. One problem I have found, even though the shipment has arrived at their main branch at Patna, they take almost a couple of days to deliver. But they may be problem related to my place only.

You may also try Speedpost. I have no idea about the rates but they are very reliable and prompt.


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*



Skud said:


> Voted for DTDC. One problem I have found, even though the shipment has arrived at their main branch at Patna, they take almost a couple of days to deliver. But they may be problem related to my place only.
> 
> You may also try Speedpost. I have no idea about the rates but they are very reliable and prompt.


Speedpost is honest, they will never steal stuff, but they jump on the parcels just for fun, need to pack in carbon fiber cases.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*



tkin said:


> Speedpost is honest, they will never steal stuff, but they jump on the parcels just for fun, need to pack in carbon fiber cases.



Is it so?


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*



Skud said:


> Is it so?


*www.doggygroups.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/dog_smile.jpg
10chars


----------



## modder (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*

+ FirstFlight. Rashi uses Blue Dart


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*

I prefer DTDC.


----------



## bhushanm (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*

DTDC hands down. They are not the cheapest around,but they  are much more economical than BD. I have had many positive experience with them. All the stuff I have sold here, I have sent through them.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*

I prefer DTDC.


And BlazeFlash? You honest put that up on the poll? Thats the most pathetic service i've ever encountered. Piece of advice: stay AWAY from them.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service(VFM)*

They are the courier our office has engaged , and support you 100% on that. RUN AWAY from them.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

I simply love FEDEX 
Its expensive but does the job


----------



## tkin (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



mohityadavx said:


> I simply love FEDEX
> Its expensive but does the job


Good but very expensive, like blue dart, also has very small no. of offices, dtdc has 4 offices in my area and one of them is opp of my house.


----------



## bhushanm (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



mohityadavx said:


> I simply love FEDEX
> Its expensive but does the job



They all do the job. They would shut down if they didn't. The difference would be in the service, the coverage and the economy of the transactions. IMHO.


----------



## clear_lot (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

+1 for DTDC. got a 2.3kg shipping from west bengal for 200 only .


----------



## Krow (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

Pack it well and EMS is what you are looking for. It has been very good in my experience. But the problem is that if your parcel is lost or damaged, I don't think you can get much out of them. Sarkaari after all.


----------



## pimpom (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

When discussing topics like this, one thing we should all keep in mind is that experiences differ from person to person and from place to place. There is no single best service for everybody everywhere.

For example, I know that DTDC is reasonably priced and popular in many places, but they are one of the worst couriers in my area. This is based, not on just one or two instances, but on many. They are slow and refuse to do home delivery. I leave standing instructions with my regular contacts never to send me anything by DTDC, but it's not always possible to choose couriers, especially with new business contacts. So I keep receiving pakages by DTDC from time to time, and my experience with them is always BAD. Complaining to their regional office has not made any difference.

OTOH, while many people automatically distrust any government service, including EMS Speed Post, my own experience says that they are the fastest and most reliable courier in my area. Their rates are very reasonable and their pricing structure is easy to understand. You can check their rates here: Welcome to the Indiapost Web Site


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



pimpom said:


> When discussing topics like this, one thing we should all keep in mind is that experiences differ from person to person and from place to place. There is no single best service for everybody everywhere.
> 
> For example, I know that DTDC is reasonably priced and popular in many places, but they are one of the worst couriers in my area. This is based, not on just one or two instances, but on many. They are slow and refuse to do home delivery. I leave standing instructions with my regular contacts never to send me anything by DTDC, but it's not always possible to choose couriers, especially with new business contacts. So I keep receiving pakages by DTDC from time to time, and my experience with them is always BAD. Complaining to their regional office has not made any difference.
> 
> OTOH, while many people automatically distrust any government service, including EMS Speed Post, my own experience says that they are the fastest and most reliable courier in my area. Their rates are very reasonable and their pricing structure is easy to understand. You can check their rates here: Welcome to the Indiapost Web Site


Except that they handle the parcels very carelessly, but service is good.


----------



## Krow (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

India Post service has been very good for me so far. One of the cheapest too.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

I have used :-
Speed Post(EMS) -Govt.
Blue Dart
DTDC
FirstFlight
APL (now owned by FedEx)
Maruti Courier
Professional Couriers
Aramex Couriers
and a gazillion of them...
I must say that ARAMEX COURIERS IS THE WORST OF ALL. *They lie about delivery of packages.* They steal stuff. They are thieves. Never ever use Aramex Couriers.
I found FirstFlight Courier to be quite reasonable on par with FedEx and Blue Dart. I don't think BlueDart handles packages well. I ordered a webcam and it was shipped through BlueDart and they smashed the box. Though the camera was intact.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



pimpom said:


> They are slow and refuse to do home delivery.



Yeah, dem bugger did the same thing to me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

cant decide which is the best but i've had very bad experiences with on dot couriers...  and dtdc
and good experiences with tci-xps, bludart,


----------



## Pratul_09 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



pimpom said:


> When discussing topics like this, one thing we should all keep in mind is that experiences differ from person to person and from place to place. There is no single best service for everybody everywhere.
> 
> For example, I know that DTDC is reasonably priced and popular in many places, but they are one of the worst couriers in my area. This is based, not on just one or two instances, but on many. They are slow and refuse to do home delivery. I leave standing instructions with my regular contacts never to send me anything by DTDC, but it's not always possible to choose couriers, especially with new business contacts. So I keep receiving pakages by DTDC from time to time, and my experience with them is always BAD. Complaining to their regional office has not made any difference.
> 
> OTOH, while many people automatically distrust any government service, including EMS Speed Post, my own experience says that they are the fastest and most reliable courier in my area. Their rates are very reasonable and their pricing structure is easy to understand. You can check their rates here: Welcome to the Indiapost Web Site



me too same opinion.
I too have bad experience with DTDC not once, twice, but regularly. Everytime i receive a delivery i have to run to their office to get the delivery eventhough the shipper had paid more to make sure that they would delivery of product to my home. They give excuses that the franchise at shipper place must have eaten up the extra money. They also have communication gap between themselves, if i give some instructions to the afternoon shift guy the morning shift person does not know anything about it. 

After all this they keep the product in a office 3-4 Kms away from my home, eventhough they have a office 1.5 Kms from my home. I don't seem to know their logic of working. Many times they have returned the shipment without even informing or calling me up.

So EMS SpeedPost all the way, never missed any delivery. They take a day or two more, but i receive the shipment in my house.

Speed Post Rates


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

Cancel my vote for DTDC, they are a bunch of f'n retards, I shipped a mobo and a proccy to mailme.manju 6 days ago, and the proccy was fine but mobo must have been shaken so badly that it didn't work(from the description of problem, looks like a short circuit), thank god Rashi took the rma request(still can't trust them until the mobo is actuall rma'd and returned to manju), but this is the last time I've used dtdc, from now on, blue dart 24x7.


----------



## nginx (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

I have only ever used two couriers, DTDC and Blue Dart and I had poor experiences with both of them. So I can't really vote for anyone on the list.

The only time I used DTDC, they failed to deliver a DD to a correct address in Mumbai and almost took a month to return it to me. The DD was for a book I ordered online. Thanks to DTDC, I couldn't get my hands on the book.

ICICI bank was supposed to courier a debit card (from Delhi I reckon) to my address in Kolkata using Blue Dart and even though my address was correct, they kept returning the card back to Delhi, citing "incorrect address" without even calling me once to confirm my address. I had to call up ICICI again and again and coax them to resend the card and everytime they did that, the result was the same. Blue Dart drove me nuts for 2 months before I finally got the card directly from my local bank.

Oh yeah, one more I almost forgot...Maruti courier. Boy oh boy do they suck or what? Delivery of PAN cards to Kolkata is usually done via Maruti courier. As expected, the PAN card was dispatched within 15 days of requesting but thanks to Maruti courier I got the card after 2 months. What happened was that they held my PAN card at the local Maruti office and never bothered to deliver it. When I gave them a real good thrashing over the phone after finding out about it, they finally sent one of their guys to my home the next day to deliver the card but believe it or not, the guy wanted a huge Rs.100 "bakshis" for finally delivering the card and that too after 2 months. Talk about shameless creatures!


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



nginx said:


> I have only ever used two couriers, DTDC and Blue Dart and I had poor experiences with both of them. So I can't really vote for anyone on the list.
> 
> The only time I used DTDC, they failed to deliver a DD to a correct address in Mumbai and almost took a month to return it to me. The DD was for a book I ordered online. Thanks to DTDC, I couldn't get my hands on the book.
> 
> ...


Weird, I got my PAN card just in time, maybe some other courier?


----------



## nginx (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

Perhaps Maruti courier isn't the only courier used to deliver PAN card, who knows? I was unlucky that they happened to be one delivering my card. Since the PAN department of India won't divulge certain details like tracking number of shipment, I had to go through a lot of trouble to find out where the card was located and why it wasn't being delivered and all that.


----------



## pepsodent (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

anybody knows whether postman(speed post) give a call to consignee in case he is unable to access address/consignee?


----------



## modder (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

@nginx
UTISL or NSDL?

Got mine through UTISL couriered by Meghraj Express  within a month.

A stamp on the delivery envelope says:


> Please Don't Pay Any Tips to Delivery Man



Delivery guy asked for some 



pepsodent said:


> anybody knows whether postman(speed post) give a call to consignee in case he is unable to access address/consignee?


Nope! He will just return it to the post office. The consignee has to track the article using consignment no... find out from web-tracking log the post office the article's at... then visit that specific post office with identity & address proof in order to get it


----------



## pepsodent (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



modder said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Nope! He will just return it to the post office. The consignee has to track the article using consignment no... find out from web-tracking log the post office the article's at... then visit that specific post office with identity & address proof in order to get it


can I expect that goods be returned in that case?


----------



## modder (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



pepsodent said:


> can I expect that goods be returned in that case?



Go through this (might be helpful):
Procedure of delivery of Speed Post Articles - India Post (PDF Format)


----------



## pepsodent (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

@modder: thanks for sharing info.


----------



## nginx (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



modder said:


> @nginx
> UTISL or NSDL?



UTIITSL mate.


----------



## satyamy (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

Gati for Me
Cheap & Accurate time of Delivery


----------



## pimpom (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



pepsodent said:


> anybody knows whether postman(speed post) give a call to consignee in case he is unable to access address/consignee?



Most couriers will do that if they have your phone number. At least they do it in my city - even DTDC. This is why I ask anyone who's sending me something to write my phone number on the package. 

Since I'm a regular customer with Speed Post, they know me well. But those times when they are particularly busy and short-handed, they call me to ask if I could send someone to pick up a package. It's always a polite request, not a demand. Once or twice, they called to ask me if it's OK if the postman delivers a package on his way home from work rather than during working hours.

Of course, as I said in my previous post, experiences may differ from place to place. But most people seem to have a positive experience with Speed Post.


----------



## banskt (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



clear_lot said:


> +1 for DTDC. got a 2.3kg shipping from west bengal for 200 only .



How? They were asking for Rs. 320 for 1.9 kg here in Bangalore... am I missing something?


----------



## pepsodent (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

@WISEOWL: there was a time when pincode is a must(it still is) but in today's time when we have facility that mobile phones are almost everywhere it should be given importance.
Private people do call in case they fail to deliver for two attempts but except you I do not think many people have experience that postman/PO call to arrange for delivery.

@banskt: today I paid Rs.250 for box weight 1.2kg (but volumetric weight 1.9kg)from delhi to mumbai.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

I got my HDD from letsbuy and Credit Card from HDFC via bluedart.

Easy and simple . I know its expensive but spending 1k for 20k products is ok . For cheaper sending I think speed post is ok which is not fragile .


----------



## MegaMind (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

DTDC Plus messed up the mobo on the way from Kolkata to chennai...
No physical damages, but didnt work...


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



mailme.manju said:


> DTDC Plus messed up the mobo on the way from Kolkata to chennai...
> No physical damages, but didnt work...


If that package was dropped multiple times it may have caused short circuit among the components that's probably causing the problem, anyway since it was taken for rma hope all goes good for you. At least they didn't damage the cpu.


----------



## newway01 (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

I recommend DTDC as VFM service. They have reasonable pricing and good service. Have used them more than 20 times. Yet to face any problem. Sometimes they will take 1-2 days more to deliver the stuffs after they have reached our nearest office. But if I'm in a hurry, I'll collect it from their office which is only 5mins walk from my place 

Have used Bluedart and Fedex, but are expensive. Other services I have used:

Aramex: Not trustworthy people, late delivery 
First Flight: Poor Handling and Late Delivery 
Speedpost: Good Coverage and affordable rates. Not recommended though as their handling is bad, infact very bad 

Professional Courier: Stay away from them. Everyone's complaining about them stealing stuffs. Although I haven't used them myself, my friend lost an iphone 3G during transit and not recovered. Most probably they steal it 

As for stealing/DOA problems, we need to take some precautions ourselves.

Firstly, when sending products that cost above 3000rs, always use insurance option and show the full value of product.

Secondly, shaking while transit occurs to all courier services, whether its bluedart or speedpost. So we have to pack it properly to avoid any problems. Always use the original packaging of product if available. If not, take 2 pieces of thermocol and fix it on either side of product and stick it together to avoid un-necessary shaking. Use bubble papers and foam balls to protect electronic stuffs.

Thirdly, avoid writing original product name on outside. An average joe have a tendency to steal stuff if you write it on top of courier. For example if shipping mobile phone, name it as "wireless communication device" or use much complicated tech terms 

Here's some suggestions:

Motherboard: pc mainboard
RAM: pc memory
HDD: pc storage  
speakers: audio controller
graphics card: GPU device

etc.....you got the point, rite? 

Thats all for now!!!!



pepsodent said:


> anybody knows whether postman(speed post) give a call to consignee in case he is unable to access address/consignee?



No he won't. Atleast in my area. I need to visit post office and inquire about the parcel if its late


----------



## xtremevicky (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

I think we can only come to a conclusion that some services are good in certain parts of India while some are poor on other parts .

Bluedart is the way if you are sending expensive products . Or look for local buyers .


----------



## pepsodent (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

Experience relating to sale made at TE forums:EMS Speed posts 
*www.t echenclave.com/video-and-audio-hardware/music-player-sandisk-fuze-8gb-two-190529.html 
(remove space in t echencalve)
The packet was sent on 13th May 2011 from Delhi to Hyderabad.The tracking status was normal as expected movement of goods.
On 16th the article was reported to reach PDC,CUC Hyderabad and on 17th there was no further status update.
On 18th suddenly the status was "Delivered on 16th to addressee". So I sent PM to addressee that he got his package but to my surprise he did not receive packet.
I asked my local post office guys in Delhi and I was told on 18th evening that if status is delivered then packet is infact being delivered and addressee should ask at his office reception and this message was communicated by me to addressee.
Today I received message from addressee(Hawk) and he told me that packet was lying in post office and he had to work hard to locate the concerned post office.
So,I need to reconsider sending goods via EMS speed post next time.


----------



## nginx (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

^^ Why oh why do you have to post urls like that? If you didn't include that space, we could have just clicked on it directly. Just saying...

Edit: There you go:
*www.techenclave.com/video-and-audio-hardware/music-player-sandisk-fuze-8gb-two-190529.html


----------



## pepsodent (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

^when I posted direct link it was not working.
May be forums do not like each other.
Some forums do not accept name of other forum(s).


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*

Regarding Service I'd say = BlueDart hands down.

But problem is that VFM providers, like Speed post have problems like "misplacing" of shipment


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 14, 2011)

DTDC is good. it even contacts the consignee if not available at the time of delivery. it has happened in my case.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 19, 2011)

DTDC is reasonable and cost effective. They deliver packages in good condition, but they dont send it to get delivered it to home,. I am lucky cause DTDC opened a new office within 200 mts from my home. So, its not much of a pain to go and fetch the box yourself.


----------



## Skud (Jun 19, 2011)

But here (Patna) they deliver to my home


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 19, 2011)

hmmmm.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> DTDC is reasonable and cost effective. They deliver packages in good condition, but they dont send it to get delivered it to home



now that is the problem with dtdc, not everybody lives close to the office, they should deliver it at home


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea, that sucks a lot  perhaps we can write reviews about them on their website, so that they can improve their service.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 1, 2011)

BlueDart is the worst

I ordered something on letsbuy they shipped it frm Delhi on priority and now it hasn't reached me till today when the distance being less than 50km 

I will have to cancel my order as i m leaving town and won't come back ill 6 months !!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 1, 2011)

theitwares now shipped my graphics card by TNT ignoring DTDC ;(

DTDC took less than 4 days..

TNT shipped from Mumbai on 29th June.

Lets see how much days it takes by TNT to reach and in what condition..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2011)

very bad experience with first flight,customer service is hopeless + late delivery, i advice against using them


----------



## pimpom (Jul 1, 2011)

An update - and a confirmation - of what I said earlier about DTDC:
I've just bought something from another TDF member. He went to the DTDC office to get an estimate of the shipping charge for the package which weighs 2-2.5kg. He called to say that DTDC is asking for Rs.605/-. I told him I don't want to pay that much and asked him to try Speed Post. SP quoted 167/-.

I've often had packages sent to me by DTDC in situations where I cannot choose the courier. On average, Speed Post is 2-3 times faster than DTDC - 4-6 days depending on the distance against 10-15 days for DTDC. (I live in a remote area so that *all* couriers, including the premium ones, take longer here than between major cities). And Speed Post delivers to my home while DTDC always refuses to do so.

Rs.605/- for a 2.5kg packet over a fairly short distance? That amount might be reasonable for a premium service like Blue Dart air, DHL, Fedex, etc., but not for the likes of DTDC. Judging from previous experiences, I had expected something like 150/-.

This recent incident makes me wonder if, besides providing shoddy service, DTDC sometimes cheats inexperienced customers.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 2, 2011)

TNT isn't updating my product status in their website, i think this Courier service is going to be the most painful and worst delivery for my package. I hope to hear from them within next tuesday, else i am gonna call their office for delivery.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 5, 2011)

How much time TNT takes to ship from one location and another ? Its 6 days and i haven't got any updates from them on my consignment number ;(


----------



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> How much time TNT takes to ship from one location and another ? Its 6 days and i haven't got any updates from them on my consignment number ;(



TNT is India's Cheapest and Slowest Courier Service
It can even take 15-20 days if sender and receiver are in differnet States


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 5, 2011)

It took 1 day to travel from Mumbai to Kolkata ..!!!

and it will take 14 days to travel only 500Kms ? pathetic service.. unbearable.. Rahul.. what have  u done


----------



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> It took 1 day to travel from Mumbai to Kolkata ..!!!
> 
> and it will take 14 days to travel only 500Kms ? pathetic service.. unbearable.. Rahul.. what have  u done



nope its not like what you are thinking
they dont come walking 
they also send parcel using Train or Bus Transport
but they wait for more parcels and send all in lot by this way they get it at cheaper rates
now its upto your luck when they get their desired qty of parcels and they start the sending process

you can even get it in 5-6days 

call TNT customer care and ask them


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 6, 2011)

oh, thanks for updating  let's see when i receive my parcel..


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> It took 1 day to travel from Mumbai to Kolkata ..!!!
> 
> and it will take 14 days to travel only 500Kms ? pathetic service.. unbearable.. Rahul.. what have  u done


Well, it comes to kol by flight, and after that they usually send it via train/trucks, sometimes they hand it over to smaller third part couriers.

Take for eg: Mukherjee and I ordered noctua coolers at same time, I received mine next day, mukherjee got his 3-4 days later as they handed it over to another courier that operate at mukherjee' locality.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 6, 2011)

Sometimes, in the rainy season, all major modes of transportation - air, trains, buses & cargo trucks - get inevitably delayed. Flights get cancelled and cargo piles up at airports, roads and tracks get flooded. I've had these things happen to my own purchases from time to time.

They also happen in more advanced countries. The delays are probably less serious there, but they do happen. It's the overall performance of a courier that we should judge.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 6, 2011)

TNT wasn't available near my city, so i had to ride 40 kms away from my home to fetch my Parcel.. i got it my GPU .. but havent opened it yet


----------



## atin (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone tried ParcelMonkey?

Cheap parcel delivery courier service | Low price UK wide, Europe & International Shipping | Parcel Monkey

Please tell me if its reliable.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Recently had very good experience with both Bluedart and First Flight !


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 3, 2011)

Had a very great exp. with DTDC.. Received PSU from Bangalore to Sivakasi(TN) in just a day.. The package traveled ~1000 km in less than 24hrs...


----------



## d3p (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ Even me was also suprised, when they just informed me that you will get it on the next working day.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

Good going DTDC


----------



## sunny4691 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys can anyone tell me an estimated cost of the shipping charges of a psu shipped via Indiapost for about 2000+kms, i checked in their website and there are two options- 1.Speedpost 2.Express parcel, express parcel quotes about half the price of speedpost, so i want to know which is applicable for shipping a psu.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 13, 2011)

Please, don;t use Speed post. Go for DTDC or BlueDart. They will charge about 200 bucks. But atleast your package will reach its destination safely.


----------



## sunny4691 (Aug 13, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Please, don;t use Speed post. Go for DTDC or BlueDart. They will charge about 200 bucks. But atleast your package will reach its destination safely.


A week back I got a 8600gt for my friend via speedpost and it reached safely, they charged Rs70 to ship from delhi to assam. And are you sure bluedart or dtdc will take 200 for psu shipping to assam, I have never used them.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, if speedpost is doing fine, then hold on to it. But some people's experience with it were not that good.  And those private couriers charge on the weight of the package.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2011)

Got my package from China to India in 4 days via TNT. Good service.


----------



## agyaat (Aug 14, 2011)

I sent one of my applications/documents through DTDC. They did not give any tracking on their website at all. 

Bluedart did not have any realtime tracking info.

In Speedpost, some times the tag numbers are recycled. So if there is any tracking information on their website, it is sometimes of two packages traveling some years apart with different from and to addresses . 

Hyderabad to Bangalore took 5 days in Speedpost, and it stayed 4 days idle at Bangalore GPO. It could have been delivered the next noon! Some town in MP received the package in 3 days with one holiday in between!

DTDC said it could not deliver to the pincode in Aizawal even though their website mentioned that they would deliver there. Speedpost delivered it in 10 days, once again delaying the package as it traveled first internally in Kolkata, then from Kolkata to Guwahati and back to Kolkata and then went to Aizawal. Even this time, the package could have been delivered the next noon or the day after.

As for the disgruntling service, every company has many aggrieved customers. I still have to receive my money back from Speedpost for the delays they caused so long ago! At least, they responded promptly to my emails about the package getting delayed, and recorded my complaints at the P.O. and acknowledged the receipt of the complaint at the main Speedpost center. As with how Government things sometimes work, it takes some pestering/reminding them(even though ideally it should not).

p.s.: Meant to post here, but posted in the other thread .


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> Got my package from China to India in 4 days via TNT. Good service.



What did you get? You told me before but I forgot. Asking because I am apprehensive about ordering from mp4nation.com


----------



## nginx (Aug 15, 2011)

Well up until last week, my experience with DTDC wasn't so good and naturally I left a negative comment against them earlier in this thread. But last week, I ordered an item off ebay from Tamil Nadu and got it inside 2 days via DTDC. So as you can see experience can really vary from time to time.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2011)

overnite express... very good service

delivery from delhi to bhilai in 36 hours!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 15, 2011)

I can say DTDC is very good.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 25, 2011)

Are there any couriers that have the "COD" system. Not for the courier charges but the products, like the ones flipkart, letsbuy etc use.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys need your help ..

I want to send only one 26" LCD TV from Bangalore to Hyd.I have the cardboard box.I think it would be more than 8-10kgs.

Which cargo service is good for door delivery till my home? and which is trustable as it is a bit costly.

I also want it to be picked from my room.

I dont trust these local travel guys as they may steal.

But FedEx i feel very costly.Which one should i go for in bangalore.

gopi


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 26, 2011)

^^IMO, blue dart is safe...


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

@gopi: I hope you have all the thermocol as well as the box. Pack it well and use Bubble wrap and a plastic cover for water proofing. Better pay a premium for Blue Dart/Fedex than risk your TV with local courier. You may also consider packers and movers although they may be too much for just one TV.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Are there any couriers that have the "COD" system. Not for the courier charges but the products, like the ones flipkart, letsbuy etc use.



Anyone?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 29, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^IMO, blue dart is safe...



Thanks MegaMind and Krow ...wil  go for bluedart or fedex...do they have home pickup option ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 29, 2011)

Blue dart has... No idea abt Fedex..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Blue dart has... No idea abt Fedex..



Thanks megamind


----------



## sunny4691 (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys how is first flight's service, is it slow or fast compared to other courier services.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

Fedex ftw!


----------



## sunny4691 (Oct 14, 2011)

Guys I was thinking of getting a cabinet online as locally only circle, frontech, etc are available, so which courier service is best and cheap for shipping such high weight packages. How is the dtdc surface, and which courier do the online store such as SMC, theitwares, etc use for cabinets and monitors.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 17, 2011)

grrr...these fedex and blue dart guys dont ship electronic items like lcd tv ...

GATI asks for insurance...wth....

i had to ship with some local packers and movers


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2011)

Aramex - worst ever. Status updated as "Attempted Delivery - User refused to receive the package". I haven't got a call or any notification and yet they have updated their status page with false update. 

Filed a ticket, still no reply.
*www.aramex.com/customercare/my-request-details.aspx?q=aWQ9NDQ2NjQ3MiY=-z+JFacLNzxs=

The item is Soundmagic PL 11 from Pristinenote.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 2, 2011)

Faun said:


> Aramex - worst ever. Status updated as "Attempted Delivery - User refused to receive the package". I haven't got a call or any notification and yet they have updated their status page with false update.
> 
> Filed a ticket, still no reply.
> *www.aramex.com/customercare/my-request-details.aspx?q=aWQ9NDQ2NjQ3MiY=-z+JFacLNzxs=
> ...



 In my case,Aramex had updated their status page with "*Delivered *- SIGN" without actually delivering it and the concerned shipment was lying 300 km away from the destination. After repeated phone calls they finally delivered after 20 days. Pathetic service.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

*Aramex*- Pathetic service.

They have tagged my shippment as "Overnight parcel", and not delivered it in 7 days.  Firstly it took *2* ays to reach from delhi to bhopal, a dist of 10 hrs. I actually asked the CC that "2 din tak parcel kahan ghum raha tha"  He replied- "I know sir, par aapko kal mil jayega". Then it reached my city 1 day before, and I have still not got. CC saying it will be delivered by an "agent", so late.  I even asked that if I can go and pick it up by myself, he said since its handled by the agent, so NO. wtF 
Shipment Details


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 2, 2011)

aramex gets my vote; for stupid service touching 'excellence' !


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Aramex*- Pathetic service.
> 
> They have tagged my shippment as "Overnight parcel", and not delivered it in 7 days.  Firstly it took *2* ays to reach from delhi to bhopal, a dist of 10 hrs. I actually asked the CC that "2 din tak parcel kahan ghum raha tha"  He replied- "I know sir, par aapko kal mil jayega". Then it reached my city 1 day before, and I have still not got. CC saying it will be delivered by an "agent", so late.  I even asked that if I can go and pick it up by myself, he said since its handled by the agent, so NO. wtF
> Shipment Details



My Experience for Aramex is even bad then you:

I ordered a Samsung Laptop at 11 PM Night on 10th November on Letsbuy.  7 Days I've to wait for the Laptop   On 17th November it is Dispatched to Aramex. Today 18th November it's just transfer to another Delhi Facility. Pathetic Aramex Service. I will have to ditch Letsbuy because of Aramex. 

My Tracking Details:
Shipment Details


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 18, 2011)

My exp. with *aramex* was not bad.. 
Ordered on 7th nov from Homeshop18, 
despatched on 9th nov, 
received on 12th nov.. 

Pretty good IMO..


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> My exp. with *aramex* was not bad..
> Ordered on 7th nov from Homeshop18,
> despatched on 9th nov,
> received on 12th nov..
> ...



You're lucky Megamind.

BTW, What do you ordered ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, Letsbuy was quick in my case, aramex screwed it. See the full story, after my shipment got arrived in bhopal on 1st nov, they didn't delivered to me even till 3rd nov late evening . When I got no of their store, they simply said me to come and pick it up as there was no delivery boy available; simply wtf   . I had registered complain with letsbuy about this, they said that they use other diff couriers including DTDC and bluedart, and won't send me another shipment through aramex.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well, Letsbuy was quick in my case, aramex screwed it. See the full story, after my shipment got arrived in bhopal on 1st nov, they didn't delivered to me till late evening . When I got no of their store, they simply said me to come and pick it up as there was no delivery boy available; simply wtf   . I had registered complain with letsbuy about this, they said that they use other diff couriers including DTDC and bluedart, and won't send me another shipment through aramex.



Sujay from next time buying on letsbuy i would mail them to use different courier service rather than Aramex.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 18, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> BTW, What do you ordered ?



A xbox 360 controller..


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 19, 2011)

My Apologies to Aramex. It was who Let's Buy who delayed my shipping. Aramex Delivered my Laptop in 3 Days To Me. Amazing Service. Ignore My Previous Post.
Shipment Details


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2011)

I transported my bike via CPC courier. Its a small courier company which operated in karnataka. The service is quite good. 
there was no damage on my bike and the packaging was very good. It took me more than 15minutes to remove the whole packaging off the bike.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 21, 2011)

Going through a bad experience with *Professional Couriers*. My shipment is lying since last 6 days in the local courier office but the delivery boy has resigned his job. So my shipment is on hold for a week atleast.


----------



## sukant (Nov 22, 2011)

My courier experience is as follows
1.DTDC:- Recieved courier frm DTDC numerous times fastest being next day itself from bangalore and slowest being around a week from Delhi and around 3-4 days from hyderabad which is still acceptable . Have sent only once via DTDC and package was delivered next day to Mumbai despite extreme charges ( 175 Rs for shipping a Death Adder)
2.Pafex:- My personal favourite so far . Have recieved lots of items (maybe 10+) via Pafex from Mumbai latest delivery time being 2 days and 99% times delivered the next day . All my online deals where i was the seller i have shipped via pafex and twice for RMA as well and items were delivered intactly in 2-3 days max to any location i have sent.
3.Professional Courier: Recieved 1 courier and sent 1 courier . Recieved from Chennai in 3 days time but the courier i had sent took friggin 7 days to reach Mumbai.
4.Aramex:- I was the reciever , courier reached destination in 2 days but was delivered to me on 7th day   since my area was marked beyond serviceable whereas 2nd parcel sent from Indiatimes reached me next day itself from goregaon , and it was not menitoned as beyond deliverable area WTH.
5.Expressmail : Used it once to send two parcels to mumbai both parcels were sent on saturday and delivered on tuesday.
6.Bluedart: Recieved all couriers within their said expected delivery date . Very reliable couriers.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2011)

The horrors of India Post, the less said the better. Calling numbers after numbers for 3 hours with no hope of salvaging anything.


----------



## agyaat (Nov 23, 2011)

Faun said:


> The horrors of India Post, the less said the better. Calling numbers after numbers for 3 hours with no hope of salvaging anything.



Speedpost replied to emails, and I could even get to the destination P.O. through phone numbers listed on their website. That aside, they delayed in the first place is why I had to .


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 23, 2011)

++ 
Express Parcel Post - Indian Postal Service 

Upto 500 km only 56 RS for 2 Kg

delivered my package in 72 hrs  384 KM


----------



## Winter (Dec 4, 2011)

Had a pretty bad experience with Trackon Courier recently.Didn't deliver my package and kept posting false updates in their tracking.I'm glad at least I got the item back although they didn't refund my money.Not recommended.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Are there any couriers that have the "COD" system. Not for the courier charges but the products, like the ones flipkart, letsbuy etc use.


Nope.

Flipkart/Letsbuy and the likes get into partnership with these courier companies or in some places they are using their in-house courier service. So, it is not for normal mortals like us.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2011)

Courier: DTDC
Tracking number: H91642885

Damn bugger sent it back to Hyderabad (Source) citing the reason as *RTO DUE TO NO SERVICE*  after 5 days of wait.

Why would they accept the package if they cannot deliver it.


----------



## agyaat (Dec 24, 2011)

ico said:


> Nope.
> 
> Flipkart/Letsbuy and the likes get into partnership with these courier companies or in some places they are using their in-house courier service. So, it is not for normal mortals like us.



It's called Value Payable Parcel or VPP. Indiapost collects an extra of Rs. 5/- or something for this service.


----------



## just_asim (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Best Courier Service (VFM)*



The Conqueror said:


> I must say that ARAMEX COURIERS IS THE WORST OF ALL. *They lie about delivery of packages.* They steal stuff. They are thieves. Never ever use Aramex Couriers.
> I found FirstFlight Courier to be quite reasonable on par with FedEx and Blue Dart. I don't think BlueDart handles packages well. I ordered a webcam and it was shipped through BlueDart and they smashed the box. Though the camera was intact.




I agree with your comments on Aramex.
I wonder why First Flight was not included in the poll, I have used their services for quite sometime now (over 2 years) and got the fastest delivery compared to others at remote locations also where Blue Dart failed stating we don't have a service there.



sunny4691 said:


> Guys how is first flight's service, is it slow or fast compared to other courier services.




It's good, fast, reliable, gives you an option of SMS tracking also...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2012)

*FedEx* - One word, Awesome! I sent me WD elements HDD to pune. Including the insurance and cover, it cost me only 150/-  . DTDC asked 600 for same, while firstflight refused to take any gurrantee. Also, my shippment was delivered within 24 hrs ( 20 hrs to be precise) . What a service!


----------



## coolsunny (Feb 10, 2012)

I think their service varies place to place. In my place(Tripura) Blue Dart is the worst courier service provider. In online purchases most of the time they will call and ask the person to come & take the parcel, giving some lame reasons. They even do mishandle with the parcels.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 18, 2012)

DTDC is fine.

But speedpost is worst.They say they dont have express parcel service and only speed post.though their wesite says so.The guys in counter say we cannot sent electronic item though speed post parcel .i mean wth? .There is no where written in their website.Another speed post center says packing has shaking content.so i choose dtdc.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 18, 2012)

AFL Couriers = Bunch of unprofessional human beings


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2012)

BlueDart - though the service is fast the deliver guys are very curious about what's in the Box ( ordered some items from flipkart ) and they delivers after 6 pm only ( without even calling first on the delivery day ) and the tracking website always shows old info - these ain't very convenient IMO.


----------



## funskar (Apr 19, 2012)

Bluedart best service..
After bludart its firstflight..
Between i hav shipped mobos-rams-gpus-psus
many time from my town to kolkata-chennai-bengalore.
Firstflight handles the product nicely,fats delivery n its also cheap than bludart


Dtdc worst service.. lame -careless..

Why there is no optn of firstflight in voting?


----------



## d3p (Apr 19, 2012)

I had some worst & pathetic experience with Bluedart Bangalore.

Few Weeks back i ordered a Dog Tag & they shipped it through Bluedart within 48 hours.

I received the tracking number the same day when it was dispatched. But the bunch of idiots at Bluedart just kept on changing the online status & finally asked to come & collect after 5 days from the dispatch. They have never tried to reach me with the designated number.

This is too much annoying.


----------



## just_asim (Apr 24, 2012)

DTDC is bad..check for yourself...the consignment B82404551...
The consignment took 13 days to reach me...whereas the dispatch and to be delivered location was within the same city Bengaluru..


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 10, 2012)

even to me when i was about to get my RMAed WD harddisk, the guy never actually come to my house and called me to collect from their office, even my office they delvered the bank cheque book to the office guys...


----------



## gauravranu (May 25, 2012)

My experience has been good so far with DTDC


----------



## sunny4691 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey guys can anyone tell me how to get waybill, i am from Assam and need to get an RMAed psu from Delhi and they are asking for waybill, does it even require a waybill to get RMAed stuff. Someone from Assam may shed some light on it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 29, 2012)

I use "Shree Maruti Courier"


----------



## SijuS (Jun 29, 2012)

Whats the CC number of Aramex? The numbers I tried are not in use. 

I ordered some stuff from ShopperStop and they shipped it via Aramex. Shipment details says "Delivered". WTF!!


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 29, 2012)

Bluedart is best.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

FlipKart's wn Courier Service : Delivery is good and on exact time - they send a SMS before 1 or 2 hour but I've seen 6 delivery guys in 3 months - so most of the time I've tell them how to get to my place as new delivery guys don't know the place very well - FK should keep some permanent delivery man.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jul 3, 2012)

DTDC refused to take my parcel as it contained a processor. they said they dont take electronics. i have received and shipped electronic items many times from dtdc, but today they acted as complete idiots. 

can anyone suggest me some service that is VFM and takes electronic goods? bluedart is 
expensive for me.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

where do you live and which courier services are available in your area.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jul 4, 2012)

i live in indore...its a big city so i guess every service is available here.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 4, 2012)

In Lucknow and Allahabad Bluedart is the best and first flight is also decent. BlueDart though expensive, is fast and have never mishandled any of my many 'shipped to/shipped by' delicate and fragile items. Every product that i buy from flipkart comes through bluedart and each and every product till now has reached me safely. I can assure you I shop alot online and i have already got around 50 flipkart deliveries from bluedart. Products ranging from Shampoo to harddisk to GPU.Firstflight is also decent only problem is that they play it safe. They will just not accept any electronic item. they will either simply refuse or paint a such a horrible picture of your product being trashed while in transit that you will run out of there at the fastest speed possible. DTDC once missed entrance exam form around 7 years back since then i don't trust them. They kept it for 20 days and then returned it to me but the last date of the form submission had already passed. since then i never used dtdc. 

So for all the above reasons my experience with the Bluedart has been the best so far.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> DTDC refused to take my parcel as it contained a processor. they said they dont take electronics. i have received and shipped electronic items many times from dtdc, but today they acted as complete idiots.
> 
> can anyone suggest me some service that is VFM and takes electronic goods? bluedart is
> expensive for me.



Try FedEx, as good as bluedart.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 4, 2012)

^^AFAIK, FedEx is expensive too..


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jul 4, 2012)

today i visited nearly many courier services, blazeflash, overnight, first flight, ems speed post etc... each n every of them denied to take any electronic item 

at last i went to bluedart, but they are charging 480 for a 850 rs worth thing (a processor +HSF).

what is the reason for not accepting electronic items? even if going through surface.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> ^^AFAIK, FedEx is expensive too..





dashing.sujay said:


> *FedEx* - One word, Awesome! I sent me WD elements HDD to pune. Including the insurance and cover, it cost me only 150/-  . DTDC asked 600 for same, while firstflight refused to take any gurrantee. Also, my shippment was delivered within 24 hrs ( 20 hrs to be precise) . What a service!




Amount value declared 6k.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jul 5, 2012)

but dude these services are not even taking any electronic good now


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 9, 2012)

DTDC is decent, used Fedex recently and deeply unsatisfied. The product took frigging 10 days to deliver. Overnite express is satisfying.

Most amazing turned out to be EMS Speedpost. They've shipped within 3-4 days and costs a lot less money too.

Win win situation ! From next : only EMS Speedpost for me.


----------



## just_asim (Jul 12, 2012)

Blue Dart is the worst courier service, I came across till date and I’m not saying this for 1 of their mistake but continuous series of mistake over the years..
Every now a then if a courier comes through them I have to travel 10 to 12 kms to collect it from their office…ever time they state the same reason of not delivering the courier at my door step as “out of delivery area”
And most importantly their top officials are also worst
I tried to reach their top officials and successfully did a series of email communication with them but instead of accepting their service drawbacks they tried to prove every time that my “address”  was wrong, to which I attached my ‘VOTER ID CARD’ and shared links of “INDIAN POSTAL SERVICE” links but nevertheless they not once also accepted their mistake.

Their some of the top official mail ids are as follows, I want everyone who experience their bad service flood in their complaints to the top..

AnilK@bluedart.com MD 
SoniyaN@bluedart.com  Sonia Nair│Sr.Regional Manager- Customer Service 
RanjaniR@bluedart.com  Ranjani Roy Chowdhury│Manager -Customer Service


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ so far my experience with them is completely opposite ... I enquired about a shipment - got a reply within 4 hours and the shipment delivered 4 hours later though they are lazy about update the tracking page.


----------



## just_asim (Jul 17, 2012)

This is an example to show how the courier companies maintain/update their tracking record..
The item/courier was to be delivered in Jamshedpur but the tracking record shows it to be successfully delivered at Gurgaon 


*i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee46/just_asim/Shayari%20NETWORKS/aramex.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> today i visited nearly many courier services, blazeflash, overnight, first flight, ems speed post etc... each n every of them denied to take any electronic item
> 
> at last i went to bluedart, but they are charging 480 for a 850 rs worth thing (a processor +HSF).
> 
> what is the reason for not accepting electronic items? even if going through surface.



I had the same experience except that it was an International delivery to UK.

EMS Speed post do not carry electronic items to other countries outside India. What a load of crap.

Inquired at DTDC, they denied taking electronic item.

I went to another DTDC office where the lady was smart and got the shipping done, setting me back by Rs.2050. Parcel was Fiio E17 which weighted <500gm.

DHL on behalf of DTDC did the delivery across the border. I am yet to get the confirmation from the receiver. Will update later.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 17, 2012)

i went to DTDC  2 days back. came to know of a thing new to me. i was told that electronic items, which include cellphones, earphones, portable amplifiers, cellphone accessories, etc, are shipped by them through air, and NOT via surface-transport, because they need to be scanned, which can be done only at airports. i needed to ship fiio E6, but he was adamant and said that he's helpless, it would've to be shipped by air only. he added that cellphones and laptops are taken by their people in the open condition (ie, without any packing), scanned at the airport, and only then packed. 

i dont know if this is plain crap or a genuine situation.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 17, 2012)

^FedEx guy said me that they shipped electronics items via air due to safety reasons and obviously to adhere with handle with care standards. No any other thing. So you shipped E6 via land or air?


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

@ *just_asim* - that's really funny 

@ *GhorMaanas* - I don't believe that a courier service can open the boxes of electronic items to scan them for security purposes - what if it's a sealed box ( factory selaed like biostar mobo packs or a gift item )- if they do things like this no one will ship electronic items through them.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^FedEx guy said me that they shipped electronics items via air due to safety reasons and obviously to adhere with handle with care standards. No any other thing. So you shipped E6 via land or air?



alright. i was 'forced' to ship it via air 

am contemplating to 'deceive' them henceforth about the contents of a package (ofcourse which has small items, though not a very well-thought of move i believe ) to avoid being lectured on such supposed 'rules' and get lighter by a few more bucks 

or should i really?!


----------



## vineet09 (Sep 19, 2012)

Guyz, what is the best COD service in india? How do you operate via COD?
 I am really confused about shipping insurance. If i ship a phone worth 33k via COD DTDC/Bluedart, how much approx it gonna cost me? If recipient doesn't pay, will it cost me extra for getting it back?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 8, 2012)

just_asim said:


> This is an example to show how the courier companies maintain/update their tracking record..
> The item/courier was to be delivered in Jamshedpur but the tracking record shows it to be successfully delivered at Gurgaon
> 
> 
> *i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee46/just_asim/Shayari%20NETWORKS/aramex.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 10, 2012)

can anyone please help me.

Aramex courier

Pickup Date:	 11/4/2012  


Current Status:	 Attempted Delivery - Access Restricted / Customer Intructions Required


whats going on? 

help help help



SijuS said:


> Whats the CC number of Aramex? The numbers I tried are not in use.
> 
> I ordered some stuff from ShopperStop and they shipped it via Aramex. Shipment details says "Delivered". WTF!!



bhai parcel mila ki nahi? ya return ho gaya??? 

reply


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 11, 2012)

i am still waiting for my parcel.. never use aramex courier


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 17, 2012)

waiting... waiting... waiting.....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 21, 2012)

finally i got my courier from Aramex.. not happy with Aramex service


----------



## pratheeshps (Jan 2, 2013)

I have used the Professional couriers once,& they are cheap & quick.I sent my Dlink Wireless modem[1 kg] for service from Trivandrum to cochin [Kerala] in 24 hours [ abt 200 km] with a low price tag of Rs.35.Only issue may be they may not pack couriers [I have packed it well before giving them].They have offices even in small towns.I have checked with other services & here is the result
Bluedart -Rs.450
Aramex-Rs. 100
Professional-Rs.35
Fedex-Rs.220


----------



## CyberKID (May 7, 2013)

Professional Courier - the worst, I've ever seen. Bought some stuff from ebay, the seller shipped the item on 26th Apr, the item reached Delhi on 28th Apr, and was delivered to me on 4th May, while the package was to be delivered by 3rd May. On 4th morning, I initiated a refund request, and possibly due to that, when the seller bashed them, they delivered it to me on 4th. When I inquired from the guy about the delay, he said - "Sir woh ladke nahi hain". WTH? How are these people operating then?


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Professional Courier - the worst, I've ever seen. Bought some stuff from ebay, the seller shipped the item on 26th Apr, the item reached Delhi on 28th Apr, and was delivered to me on 4th May, while the package was to be delivered by 3rd May. On 4th morning, I initiated a refund request, and possibly due to that, when the seller bashed them, they delivered it to me on 4th. When I inquired from the guy about the delay, he said - "Sir woh ladke nahi hain". WTH? How are these people operating then?



Professional couriers lack Professionalism.


----------



## kartikoli (May 7, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Professional Courier - the worst, I've ever seen. Bought some stuff from ebay, the seller shipped the item on 26th Apr, the item reached Delhi on 28th Apr, and was delivered to me on 4th May, while the package was to be delivered by 3rd May. On 4th morning, I initiated a refund request, and possibly due to that, when the seller bashed them, they delivered it to me on 4th. When I inquired from the guy about the delay, he said - "Sir woh ladke nahi hain". WTH? How are these people operating then?



totally opposite in my case ... sold a laptop and send through there premium service (insured) and flat delivery on 3rd day also used normal service for bag and it was delivered on 4th day
grt service


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

looks like it depends on the place but still pros should do things like pros  anwya, I'm thinking about adding First Flight and one more courier into the poll list, what say ?


----------



## nginx (May 13, 2013)

It certainly does depend on place. Often times its the local guy of a particular delivery center who has lax attitude and that can lead to bad experience. Parcels may languish in the office for days and nobody will notice because they are not focused on the job. A single weak link in the delivery chain can ruin the experience.

Sometimes the delivery guy never attempts to find the customer address but still goes back to office and reports that customer was not at home. This happened to me a few times. One delivery guy even admitted to me that they do this sometimes because its a tiring job to find so many new addresses day in day out under the hot sun. They also have a tight schedule to follow. I can certainly sympathize with them on that front, not an easy job for sure but when it comes to our parcels, all excuses go out of the window and we want it all costs lol


----------



## CyberKID (May 13, 2013)

nginx said:


> It certainly does depend on place. Often times its the local guy of a particular delivery center who has lax attitude and that can lead to bad experience. Parcels may languish in the office for days and nobody will notice because they are not focused on the job. A single weak link in the delivery chain can ruin the experience.
> 
> Sometimes the delivery guy never attempts to find the customer address but still goes back to office and reports that customer was not at home. This happened to me a few times. One delivery guy even admitted to me that they do this sometimes because its a tiring job to find so many new addresses day in day out under the hot sun. They also have a tight schedule to follow. I can certainly sympathize with them on that front, not an easy job for sure but when it comes to our parcels, all excuses go out of the window and we want it all costs lol


That definitely is a hard job, but, then, they have opted in for that job, knowing all the pros and cons of the job. That way, being a tough job, doesn't fit as an excuse for the lax attitude.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2013)

nginx said:


> It certainly does depend on place. Often times its the local guy of a particular delivery center who has lax attitude and that can lead to bad experience. Parcels may languish in the office for days and nobody will notice because they are not focused on the job. A single weak link in the delivery chain can ruin the experience.
> 
> Sometimes the delivery guy never attempts to find the customer address but still goes back to office and reports that customer was not at home. This happened to me a few times. One delivery guy even admitted to me that they do this sometimes because its a tiring job to find so many new addresses day in day out under the hot sun. *They also have a tight schedule to follow*. I can certainly sympathize with them on that front, not an easy job for sure but when it comes to our parcels, all excuses go out of the window and we want it all costs lol



the courier companies should seriously think over this I mean give their delivery personnel more time to deliver products .


----------



## Vishw (May 24, 2013)

Bad experience with India Post. Ordered a Superfan from Coimbatore, they shipped it via India Post on 11th May. On the morning of 14th, I received a call saying 'your parcel is here, pick it up'. So I spent 40 bucks for auto, brought it home & found out that it was damaged. So I complained to seller & they shipped a new fan on 16th. After hearing nothing from India Post till 22nd, I asked seller to follow up on it. They took the issue to the highest authority there & assured me that the product will be delivered soon. 2 days later [today] a guy showed up at my door, empty handed, telling me the same thing again 'your parcel is arrived at the office, pick it up.'  I asked him why he came all the way just to tell me that? Why not bring along the package or simply call? He said he only came because he was in the neighborhood & they only deliver small size packages. So now, either I have to pick it up myself, again or pay him the auto fare, when he delivers it on Monday, which means another 3 days delay.  Also their tracking is pretty much useless. Whenever I tried it, all I got was "Consignment details not found"

Till now I've ordered around 30 products online, from all over India & one from Hong Kong & everything was delivered safe & sound to my doorstep within a week from various courier services, except this time.

Anyway, now I have to ship the damaged fan back to Coimbatore, so which service should I use? Fan weight is 5kg.


----------



## CyberKID (May 24, 2013)

^ Ask the seller to workout the pickup. It's not your fault that you got a faulty/damaged product, thus, ideally you shouldn't pay for that shipping back.


----------



## Vishw (May 24, 2013)

^ Seller is gonna pay me back the shipping amount + the auto fare! When the new fan arrives, I'm to use the same box for packaging the damaged fan & ship it back to them.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2013)

only the good two I can recommend is DTDC or Blue Dart but like I said before sometime it depends on the place you're living .. so get feedback from some local people about which courier is good in your area or if you had nice experience with any courier you dealt before.


----------



## CyberKID (May 25, 2013)

^ I'd like to add Fedex, or even Aramex. (Personal opinion)


----------



## Vishw (May 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! I've never couriered or shipped anything before, only received stuff!  So any tips or tricks I should know about? Like if I'm only sending damaged product back, what should I write on the label? I checked the Fedex website, they're asking for invoice value & carriage value, does that affect the charging? What's 'Freight on value'?


----------



## CyberKID (May 26, 2013)

^ You should take care of packaging. Try doing the packaging with some bubble wraps around the article you're sending. Also, do mention "FRAGILE" on the box itself, if it box contains some delicate article. For sending a damaged product back, you should pack the product with all original contents of the package. You'll be informed about how to ship the product back. As for the invoice or article value is concerned, that, IMO, is required for the article insurance, in case, your article gets damaged or lost in transit, the courier company will pay you according to your declared value, and this does affect the charge.


----------



## Vishw (May 28, 2013)

Damn India Post! Even after offering to pay auto fare, nobody turned up!  Seems like I'll have to spend another 40 bucks to go & get it myself. I just hope it's in safe condition.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 28, 2013)

DTDC is voted the most vfm. 

Their site does not open so that I can track my orders. When I call them, no one picks up. By luck if someone pick, says please hold for 1 minute and gone. That one minute never ends, and I have to cut the call after waiting for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2013)

DTDC, Aramex and BlueDart .. the websites of these couriers do not offer updated tracking infos.


----------



## Vishw (May 29, 2013)

Finally, India Post delivered my product. I don't know what seller did this time, but it worked, two guys came in the evening with the parcel. One of them looked visibly pissed at me & just kept staring at me without saying a word! Other one was all friendly! Whatever, I'm just happy that I finally received the parcel & it was undamaged.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm supposed to receive a parcel by India Post. The last update shows the item to be delivered. On a Saturday. After 2 PM. 

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/indiapost_zps85941163.png

Should I wait till Monday?


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2015)

Bumping up this thread after a long time and sharing some interesting and new courier's names :

1. The Oxford International : Came to know about this when one of my ebay order shipped through them. The tracking number provided always showed does not exists on the website. But at last go the product delivered without too much hassle. If you see your product shipped by them don't forget to call the seller if you don't get the rpoduct by delivery date. E-mailing the courier company is of no use.

2. Flyking : Never heard of it before but product got delivered and the tracking also works.

3. Velex : Delivery time is on par with Bluedart / Aramex so it's good . Tracking also works.

4. Gati : Tooo Slooow.

5. Fedex : Pretty good.

6. DTDC : Good. Nothing much to write about.

7. Aramex : It's improved a lot lately though had a funny event where product came to my home town and then gone back to seller and then came back again. Had to call their CC.

8. Gojavas : Pretty good.

9. Bluedart : Mixed bag. Prepaid order gets delivered but COD ones takes long time for delivery.

10. Indiapost : Though a little late and tracking details are not updated instantly got my 3 packages delivered by them.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 8, 2015)

DHL : perfect for next day delivery..bit expensive though.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 8, 2015)

In my experience with BD, DTDC, EMS, FEDEX, PROFESSIONAL, DHL, am definitely voting to DTDC. Although their tracking is not working, some times, it delivers in time, even for me living in rural areas of Kerala.
They have branches near me unlike BD or other Big companies only having branches in main cities. And they will only deliver say about 8 km range from main cities. Am minimum 30km away from any main city 

I've received and sent through DTDC and it's quite fast and economic too. 
BD is too expensive. 

One courier I suggest not to approach to sent your valuable items is TRACK-ON courier.  PLEASE DON'T EVER APPROACH THEM FOR SENDING YOUR ITEMS. They do not care much and my product got delivered in different address.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2015)

I've received one of my inexpensive order through Trackon. their tracking sucks and the package got delivered at 7:30 PM


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 9, 2015)

I like every courier but hate only Bluedart because they dont even care to give a call when no one is at home instead they use their old printed paper slips "Sorry you missed your courier"

Whenever i buy something online i am always in a tention that they might ship it with bluedart


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2015)

^^ That's really bad. In Which city do you live ?

BTW, One more feedback about a Courier called XpressBees : Pretty good in terms of delivery speed and customer notifications.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am from Panchkula (Haryana)


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2015)

Bluedart delayed my shipment citing delivery constraint as the reason. Package has been sitting for 2 days now at the nearest branch.

Someone picks up the headset and leaves it without answering when I try to call the local number.

Customer care person told that it will get delivered tomorrow. 

Never had a good experience with them.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2015)

Kinda same here. My shipment was delayed for 6 continuous days giving reason " Delay Caused Beyond Control ". Got fed up with this. Shoot an email both to Bluedart and to the shipper yesterday. Got it delivered today and yes, Senior Executive of Bluedart replied to the e-mail


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2015)

topgear said:


> Kinda same here. My shipment was delayed for 6 continuous days giving reason " Delay Caused Beyond Control ". Got fed up with this. Shoot an email both to Bluedart and to the shipper yesterday. Got it delivered today and yes, Senior Executive of Bluedart replied to the e-mail



The inefficiency lies at the last leg. It's the local delivery office which is not good. Perhaps no one audit them, that's why. Otherwise shipment reached well within time from one warehouse to another.

Do you have the email address where you sent the complaint ? And what did he reply ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, I agree.

Anyway, Contacted them through their online contact form. Did not get any auto confirmation e-mail. So did not sure if anyone will care to reply or not but the executive guy replied :



> We regret for the inconvenience caused.
> 
> Please be informed that we are co ordinating for the delivery of the said shipment with our local office by tomorrow. Till then please bear with us.
> 
> Please feel free to contact our Centralized Customer Service 1860 233 1234 for any kind of assistance



And I've got my package delivered on the next day.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2015)

Second day, blue dart still haven't delivered parcel. The status updated is Delivery Delayed. These bunch of kaamchors at local offices ruin the reputation of company.

Called up customer care 3rd time. Numerous unanswered calls to local office. And email, fb posted complaint yesterday. Looks like nothing works.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 16, 2015)

Haha another Bluehater like me..I already mentioned above in my post they give me trouble always if someone ships my courier with them.
Aramex,First Flight,Delhivery,Trackon,Gojavas,Red Express,Ecom Express,DTDC are work gr8 for me.But bluedart bullshit


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2015)

When ever I ship any computer component I ship via DTDC only as their service is superb.

I received quite some products from online sites without getting damaged are Aramex,First Flight,Delhivery,Trackon & Gojavas.

BlueDart & Fedex are bullshit courier services.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2015)

I think the service varies based on locality because the distribution lies at the end of local guys. So location is a factor here.


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Second day, blue dart still haven't delivered parcel. The status updated is Delivery Delayed. These bunch of kaamchors at local offices ruin the reputation of company.
> 
> Called up customer care 3rd time. Numerous unanswered calls to local office. And email, fb posted complaint yesterday. Looks like nothing works.



Did you e-mailed them which worked for thrice and the shipper itself. If it's still not working I'll Pm you an e-mail address.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> Did you e-mailed them which worked for thrice and the shipper itself. If it's still not working I'll Pm you an e-mail address.



Received parcel after numerous calls. Had to go half way from home to get the parcel. 

Now same issue with FedEx. One road that connects to my house is blocked now. But there are two other roads. And still they ask me to come and take the parcel. 

No such delivery issues with Amazon and Flipkart. I guess the payment of guys depends on the parcel delivery and they have feedback mechanism in place. So, such slacking behavior is not observed there.


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2015)

Blue dart used to be the best a few years back, now they are definitely the worst. Amazon would suffer a lot for selecting them:

*i.imgur.com/h1nL89q.png


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2015)

Not uncommon with BD nowadays . One of my shoment from pepperfry was stuck in their warehouse for 8 days after which I contacted their CC and got the product. ANyway, Sharing my recent experience with Fedex. Morons are fedex are some sort of great cheat and I've ordered the item from ebay.

*i.imgur.com/Tz5aRde.png

*www.fedex.com/apps/fedextrack/?act...in&action=1&track=y&tracknumbers=781139012065

The shipper used fedex economy and item got shipped and delivered from Bangalore to Kolkata around only 4 hours and 29 Mins. Obviously I did not receive the item but the seller did. e-mailed the seller but he/she did not bother to reply. The pathetic service of Fedex is what I'm mostly pissed at. These morons goofed up delivery location. I've bought items from this seller previously and he is lousy at providing tracking details. Anyway, submitted ebay guarantee claim.


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2015)

topgear said:


> Not uncommon with BD nowadays . One of my shoment from pepperfry was stuck in their warehouse for 8 days after which I contacted their CC and got the product. ANyway, Sharing my recent experience with Fedex. Morons are fedex are some sort of great cheat and I've ordered the item from ebay.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Tz5aRde.png
> 
> ...


I'll call their CC tomorrow. It's a COD item, if I don't get the item by Thursday I'll simply reject the item. Amazon should abandon Blue Dart right now.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2015)

Did you contact amazon about this ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 26, 2015)

topgear said:


> Did you contact amazon about this ?


Contacted both. Amazon said that it will be delivered tomorrow, BD said that sales dept are holding them up in airport, they are not responsible for delay. Will get it by this week.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2015)

Got a bulky package from SD through Vulcan Courier [ surface ]. Their tracking and SMS notification system is good. But Delivery takes long time. Maybe they have too few employees. Overall 3.5 out of 5.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

How is the delivery time and service of *Ecom express* ? Any experiences yet?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How is the delivery time and service of *Ecom express* ? Any experiences yet?


Pathetic experience in my case.
Didn't reschedule my delivery as per instruction I gave them thrice.Instead they cancelled it without even asking me.
I have given amazon a very clear instruction from next time to not send my order using ecom.


----------



## tkin (Oct 6, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Pathetic experience in my case.
> Didn't reschedule my delivery as per instruction I gave them thrice.Instead they cancelled it without even asking me.
> *I have given amazon a very clear instruction from next time to not send my order using ecom*.


Don't bother, they won't listen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Pathetic experience in my case.
> Didn't reschedule my delivery as per instruction I gave them thrice.Instead they cancelled it without even asking me.
> I have given amazon a very clear instruction from next time to not send my order using ecom.



My shipment was sent through Ecom. Last status on the tracking page says 



> Shipments connected from BHOPAL Pickup Center to DELHI HUB



This has been there since 4th October.

While the reply from their CC says



> Please be informed that your shipment vide Con no : ********* is currently in transit to RAIPUR (via DELHI HUB). We shall monitor further and arrange delivery at the earliest.



I don't know which one to believe.


----------



## tkin (Oct 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My shipment was sent through Ecom. Last status on the tracking page says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pretty good idea about ecom. Their tracking system does not work or its fake. Your item is on the way. One fine morning it will jump straight to out for delivery and you'll get a message. Funny thing is they take over 3 days to update status as delivered once they make the actual delivery.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2015)

tkin said:


> I have a pretty good idea about ecom. Their tracking system does not work or its fake. Your item is on the way. One fine morning it will jump straight to out for delivery and you'll get a message. Funny thing is they take over 3 days to update status as delivered once they make the actual delivery.


I just need my shipment and their useless tracking system isn't helping.

Seller shipped the next day after ordering but the tracking was updated a day later. They should at least mention the correct date/time of parcel pickup.


----------



## tkin (Oct 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I just need my shipment and their useless tracking system isn't helping.
> 
> Seller shipped the next day after ordering but the tracking was updated a day later. They should at least mention the correct date/time of parcel pickup.


Ecom is like that, one day you'll see out for delivery and within 2-3 hrs they will deliver it. But the actual date is a mystery. Their tracking system does not work.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 7, 2015)

tkin said:


> Ecom is like that, one day you'll see out for delivery and within 2-3 hrs they will deliver it. But the actual date is a mystery. Their tracking system does not work.



Called them just now and they said that the shipment has reached Delhi today. Don't know if they also get the information late. Gonna search for their local office meanwhile giving the CC an ultimatum.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 9, 2015)

Local Ecom Express guys were very helpful. They not only gave me priority but let me take it from the hub itself.


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Local Ecom Express guys were very helpful. They not only gave me priority but let me take it from the hub itself.



Taking from hub is in their interest as they don't have to take effort to deliver it to your doorstep.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Taking from hub is in their interest as they don't have to take effort to deliver it to your doorstep.


I needed it immediately. I didn't have the time to wait for it. And their hub is only 1.4 KM away from my house.


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Taking from hub is in their interest as they don't have to take effort to deliver it to your doorstep.


Exactly, Bludart gave me same option, but it was in their own interest, told me take items from hub in future if I was in a hurry.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2015)

Some new courier services I've experienced :

1. Ecom express - delivery within one week and timely tracking update.
2. The Professional Courier : Delivery takes around 2 weeks. Tracking is also accurate.
3. Overnite Express - Tracking is not accurate but delivers within one week.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi folks,
 I will be opening my first sale thread and would like to know which service handles electronic goods reasonably well?Plus shipping and when should we purchase insurance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truegenius (Aug 17, 2018)

My experience with DHL (international shipping/import)
I will rate it 0 out of 100.
i had ordered product from ekwb worth 12k in november and shipping was done by DHL.
1) They took over 5 weeks to deliver after contacting them over a dozen time.
2) I was charged stocking fees for their incompetency to deliver my order on time.
3) I was charged IGST too over and above import duty. ( total cost ~19k ).

better to go for even china mail than to go for DHL, i had ordered from ebay too and products were delivered using mail service and took around 3 weeks without any IGST or even import duty ( ordered products worth around 10k).


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 17, 2018)

DTDC has been a nightmare to deal with, none of their numbers work, atleast for Pune hub.
It took me several days after scheduled delivery date to finaly reach a number and ask them to deliver by EOD, which was then done on next day.
Never going to use this again.


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> DTDC has been a nightmare to deal with, none of their numbers work, atleast for Pune hub.
> It took me several days after scheduled delivery date to finaly reach a number and ask them to deliver by EOD, which was then done on next day.
> Never going to use this again.



from which website you ordered ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2018)

truegenius said:


> My experience with DHL (international shipping/import)
> I will rate it 0 out of 100.
> i had ordered product from ekwb worth 12k in november and shipping was done by DHL.
> 1) They took over 5 weeks to deliver after contacting them over a dozen time.
> ...



great, planning on buying some items from ali express and ebay global - this tip will come handy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2018)

topgear said:


> from which website you ordered ?


It was a return item to Amazon collecton center in ND.


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> It was a return item to Amazon collecton center in ND.



Okay got it. Thanks for the info. BTW, for return shipments I use indiapost speedpost service. So far have been reliable.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2018)

topgear said:


> Okay got it. Thanks for the info. BTW, for return shipments I use indiapost speedpost service. So far have been reliable.


Yes but it was a battery product, and amazon specifically asked me to use any private courier. Thats why it was a hassle. They did refund me the entire amount of shipping + value of product + Rs 100 extra, even though delivery date was beyond  their accept date. Thats how awesome amazon is.


----------

